# Secret Reaper Group II Signup is here!!!!!!!!!



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

woohooooooooooooooo I'm in!!!! I was sooooo disappointed I missed the deadline for the first one...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to join, but am so hesitant because if anyone ships even a day late, it won't be here in time for the weekend before Halloween and that is my BIG party. That is when I get to brag the most about this group. Hmmmm. I will think on this for awhile. I love this group and the exchange so much. I have stuff ready right now that I can ship out. The first reaper one was hard because stuff was just coming out here by the shipping deadline.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in--sending a PM to ajbanz now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK I'm in on this one! I totally flaked & didn't think to sign up for the first one. I'll send my info to aj tonite when I get home from work today.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Do I want to or not. Hmm.... Oh! Why the heck not! Let's do this!


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

OH Yeah!!!!! count me in!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We are off to a great start!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I would push up those dates. I can see many people not get their gift before the big day.

People are still mailing things in the first SR and the deadline has been over for a week or so.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I would push up those dates. I can see many people not get their gift before the big day.

People are still mailing things in the first SR and the deadline has been over for a week or so.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I did this last year and know the shipping deadline is tight. There will always be some stragglers. Sometimes life gets in the way. But the date is only deadline. People are free to ship early.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hells to the yeah PM sent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! Hopefully, we will all ship early. I know that I intend to move quickly when I get my name. If it doesn't arrive in time for the Boo Bash on the 29th or THE DAY, there is always next year. PM on the way.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, since u doin it I will too. I will send mine early as well (depending on who I get and how easy it is to buy for them of course).


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am in as well


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We are up to 11!!!! Great start


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ajbanz, let me know if you didn't get my PM. I sent several this afternoon that did not go out. I am not sure what I did wrong and I can't tell from this end if they are sent.


----------



## fritter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay! I missed the first one this year! Im sooo in!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll ship ASAP! Doing a little shopping this weekend so I'll pick up some little filler stuff. Things that every haunter likes and/or could use more of.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm ready for my Victim.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Boo yeah!! I can't wait to get my Victim!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't forget to send me your likes and dislikes along with you signup info!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Bring em on! My victim, that is. Pm'ing you now.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic! PM sent, can't wait to receive my victim!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> Bring em on! My victim, that is. Pm'ing you now.


Are you sure, you really want to sign up. You might get another 'secret' reaper. Lol. Jk. 

I'm in again.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Are you sure, you really want to sign up. You might get another 'secret' reaper. Lol. Jk.
> 
> I'm in again.


Drats!WA again?! I swear, it's like I'm being haunted  red hallows, if I get you in this one I swear, I'm going to send it from another state! Actually I will be visiting the east coast for Halloween. I'll probably mail it form there. fRACK! I probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am in, even though still figuring out the first one! will pm my info right now!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

How many are in so far?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> Drats!WA again?! I swear, it's like I'm being haunted  red hallows, if I get you in this one I swear, I'm going to send it from another state! Actually I will be visiting the east coast for Halloween. I'll probably mail it form there. fRACK! I probably shouldn't have said that.


I'm laughing my booty off right now. You crack me up. Have you asked anybody if they were your secret reaper? They might tell you. I'll give you a hint, I said what I sent in to my reapee in a random thread. ;P


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Im game ! I sent my personal info. I think to the right person...lol . Am plotting already!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in! I'll be on vacation for a few days over the shipping deadline, so my lucky reapee will have their package mailed to them early! I'm super excited, and looking forward to placing whatever I get in my haunt this year!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I am SO in!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

well, I am in too...   PM send


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

There are currently 22 reapers signed up. There is still time to claim a victim!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I had a blast with the first group.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am SO in! I want to keep the Halloween fun going!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in! And ready for Round 2!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

*desperate plea*

OK, I'm impatient. I want a victim now and because I'm the Most Special-est Snowflake Ever ajbanz should bend the rules just for me and give me my victim early. I have a bunch of ideas for projects but I can't get started until I know who I'm making it for, so stop making me wait. Besides, the sooner I can get started the sooner my whining about it will stop. so, ajbanz, whaddaya say? can i have a victim now? Pleeeeeeeeze?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy spiders, i know what she sent. for a candy bar i will tell you.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Do we really have to wait another week for our victims?! Lol I'm so excited to get to reaping again!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

ondeko said:


> OK, I'm impatient. I want a victim now and because I'm the Most Special-est Snowflake Ever ajbanz should bend the rules just for me and give me my victim early. I have a bunch of ideas for projects but I can't get started until I know who I'm making it for, so stop making me wait. Besides, the sooner I can get started the sooner my whining about it will stop. so, ajbanz, whaddaya say? can i have a victim now? Pleeeeeeeeze?


Calm down!!! Calm down!!! All little boys and ghouls must wait to get their reaper. Then I'll put everyone's name in a cauldron and pull them out, one by one, to match with a victim. If I start to pull the names before the deadline, the potion will not have the correct ingredients and it will cause a great curse to befall the reapers and all packages will be re-directed to ME!!!!


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree, even though it's hard, I started a project in hopes my victim will like it.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in ...sounds like great fun!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> Calm down!!! Calm down!!! All little boys and ghouls must wait to get their reaper. Then I'll put everyone's name in a cauldron and pull them out, one by one, to match with a victim. If I start to pull the names before the deadline, the potion will not have the correct ingredients and it will cause a great curse to befall the reapers and all packages will be re-directed to ME!!!!


Let me get this straight--if this is performed incorrectly there is a curse and the curse falls on you. Hmmm. I'm ok with that --gimme my victim! 

Fine. I'll wait, but you can't make me like waiting.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, you know us, we will LOVE anything Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I would like to sign up!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Have had a few more PM me. Don't forget to add your likes and dislikes. The more info you give your reaper, the easier it is for them to pick out that special gift just for you.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Currently have 28 reapers waiting for their victims. There is still room for more!!!!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in! Sign me up!!! =D


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Im new but would love to join, I sent a pm already. Hope that my newness is not a factor..wanna go shopping this weekend


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rxtorres, welcome to the most fun you have had in awhile. This is soo much fun and that is just the getting ready and shopping and sending gifts. Then comes a great box just for YOU! That is like the icing on the cake!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in for round #2! 

I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry to miss this, I had such a ball last year. I fell and broke my upper arm, shoulder, and just mashed my wrist a while ago and have had nothing but trouble getting over it all. So I have been missing for a long time from the forum....sure have missed it !! With all the doctor bills and problems with my arm I just couldn't play this year.....but will be back next year to get in 
on all the fun. What a wonderful time we all had last year!! I know just how much fun I am missing...... Have FUN guys! 
Wish I could play but next year will find me all signed up....(smile)


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Poison Patty, We will miss you this year. Get well soon!!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I spent a while last night reading through the first round of Secret Reaper discussion and photo threads just to get an good idea of what it's all about! Now I'm completely excited (and a little nervous!) and I definitely woke up chanting Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

What the heck! Count me in PM sent


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, can't wait!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? ARE WE THERE YET??????

i NEEEEEEEEEEEEED a victim!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Why the heck not! Count me in! I had so much fun the first SR! Thanks!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This evening I will post of a list of all those that have signed up for this round. I've received several pm's stating they thought they sent the info, but I don't have it. This way we can be sure. There is still time to claim a victim.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I made it for the Reaper this year!  I'm in I'm in! *waves pumpkin flag*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

what's the line from Sunset Blvd? "I'm ready for my victim, Mr. DeMille." something like that.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I SO want IN! But - we have to send a gift back to the reaper that sent us a gift? Or, do we just send the gift to our victim. 1 or 2 gifts? I'm new! haha. Thanks


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm new here but signed up for Reaper. I couldn't resist, this is such a great idea. Everytime I go out I want to start shopping but can't because I don't know my victims like/dislikes and it's killing me! I can't wait.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

As promised, here is the list of everyone signed up so far. If your name is not on the list, please resend your info. Last day for signup is Oct 7. I will start to draw names the morning of Oct 8 and everyone will have their victim by October 9. I put everyone's names into a pair of bowls and start drawing. One bowl for reaper and one for victim. 

bethene
Bewitched_Sam218
blueczarina
bl00d
CreepySpiders
Davidsdesire
disembodiedvoice
Drucilla Skreem
TheEighthPlague
flashabax23
fritter
Ghouliet
greaseballs80
Halloween Scream
Hearts1003
Hollows Eva
Its..all.Hocus..Pocus
JustWhisper
kloey74
Landscapeman
liuoliveira
madame_mcspanky
midnightterror
nhh
nmcnary17
notjustaphaze
Ophelia
ondeko
PumpkinPrincess
purpleferrets3
RCAIG
TheRedHallows
RedThreadDIY
Robzilla69
rockplayson
Rxtorres
scareme
Si-cotik
SimplyJenn
sneakykid
sookie
Spookerstar
suzika
snigglez
Terribletony
whynotgirl666
xtina666
yblehsspot
Zombiesmash

50 Reapers


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We are up to 40. Last day to sign up is October 7, 2011.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

No pumpkinprincess on the list.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay. I will have to send a store-bought gift because I just had surgery on my RIGHT hand, of course. But I am still excited from the first SR and last year i did both, and it was sooo much fun. I love sending presents. So I will play again.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww, I want to get in on round II. But, I'm going to have to pass. All of this last months troubles have killed my budget. I'm already having to forgo finishing my new witch in the electronics dept (and trying to figure out how to finish her so I can disassemble it, to add the parts I'm forced to leave out back to the design in the following year). I'll be stretching, just to get my haunt done this year.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

RedThreadDIY said:


> I SO want IN! But - we have to send a gift back to the reaper that sent us a gift? Or, do we just send the gift to our victim. 1 or 2 gifts? I'm new! haha. Thanks


Just one gift. You send one to your victim. You get one from your reaper. Cool, huh? And fun.

Raven, sorry you can't play. I was looking forward to maybe getting a whack at some of your goodies.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

PM Sent! I loved this sooooo much last year and this year! Glad I saw this!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been really down in the dumps lately so maybe joining in this time too will make me just as happy as the first one....*sigh*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Si-cotik--sign up! You'll have fun putting together a package that will make somebody's Halloween brighter--err, darker-- and a myserious package of halloween awesomeness will appear on your doorstep to cheer you up. It's win/win. Besides, if I'm your SR I already *know* I have something that will be just perfect.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Raven, sorry you can't play. I was looking forward to maybe getting a whack at some of your goodies.



 Lol! Everyone wants my goodies!  Thanks, I'm really behind schedule now after a week and a half out of town. But hopefully, I'll be able to pull most of my plans off. The new witch was supposed to be the highlight of the show, and now will probably be relegated to a background piece. She's mad, because she wanted to be the center of attention


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We are up to 44!!!! Reminder last day for sign up is October 7, 2011.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

slips aj a couple boobucks...'come on...sneak me a victim..'


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So...... I've avoided this thread, like everyone else, tight on budget and time... But I love secret reapers... What to do what to do.... Someone convince me I should just suck it up and have fun with this group too...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

nhh said:


> So...... I've avoided this thread, like everyone else, tight on budget and time... But I love secret reapers... What to do what to do.... Someone convince me I should just suck it up and have fun with this group too...


C'mon. You KNOW you want to. 9 out of 10 voices in my head are telling you to. Think of the coolness that will arrive on your doorstep and how much fun that will be if you do--or how jealous you'll be when the rest of us show off our loot if you don't.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

To everyone having thoughts about whether to join the second group. The time flies quickly since we are getting close to the HOLIDAY!!!!! You don't need to wait as long to bring the "spirit" of Halloween to someone!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm.. This could be really fun but im still unsure. I was blown away by some of the pictures on the first group, but how on earth did they manage that on the $$ limit.

Ill have a little think..


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

HollowsEva--they did the best they could with what came to hand--some was done with stuff bought in the 1/2 off sales last november, in dollar stores, at garage sales, etc. Some of it was artistic talent and technical know-how, but the best stuff was done with enthusiasm and the desire to spread the halloween love. sign up. you'll have fun, be forced to think creatively, and make friends. come and play!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh i am very tempted.. I just had a look at shipping costs, but there is a few europian peopke inhere isnt there? 
Oh btw.. youre username Litterally mean " Evil Cow" in danish lmao..had a little snicker about that 


edit: ok then im in  Why not!! Ive already got lots of evil.. i Mean NICE plans.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Oooh...I've been so on the fence about this. Things are pretty tight, but I'm thinking I have enough things that I can likely do this with only the shipping cost(or close to it). I had a lot of fun with the first one this season!

PM going out now!
Ophelia


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hangs head... admits pull of the Reaper is too strong.... sent PM to sign up....


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

We now have 46 reapers. Please check the list on page 7 to make sure your name is on it. It should be in alphabetical order.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> hmm.. This could be really fun but im still unsure. I was blown away by some of the pictures on the first group, but how on earth did they manage that on the $$ limit. Ill have a little think..


I have to admit that I bought about 500.00 worth of stuff after Halloween for $60.00. Most of it I won't use and end up sending it to others. Plus, I love thrift store shopping for ideas. 

Evil Cow... hehe... I would have never known and I, too, got a Happy Holloween smile going on.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry red hallows to disapoint you, but i forgot to press the Quote button. the Evil cow is Ondeko  oopsie.. hehe..


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> We now have 46 reapers. Please check the list on page 7 to make sure your name is on it. It should be in alphabetical order.


I frequently see people post saying "see page ____", and I guess you guys don't realize that not everyone's pages are the same. For me, this thread is only up to page 5. LOL. Posting the actual post # from the top right corner of the post would be more accurate. Not trying to insult anyone, just trying to be more accurate. Thanks AJ.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I frequently see people post saying "see page ____", and I guess you guys don't realize that not everyone's pages are the same. For me, this thread is only up to page 5. LOL. Posting the actual post # from the top right corner of the post would be more accurate. Not trying to insult anyone, just trying to be more accurate. Thanks AJ.


I had no idea that not everyone sees the forum in the same font. I stand corrected. lol.

We are up to 46 reapers, please check post #65 on whatever page that will be for you, to make sure you are on the list.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i had no idea either about not all being on the same page... that's very interesting.

if anyone is near Christmas Tree shop, they also have very inexpensive but some really cool stuff. Only thing about CTS is if you see it and like it, buy it NOW. It won't be there next time. Just like Home Goods.

Also...again, imho, any craft project would be awesome since every one is different. 

I am soooo ready to do this!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Last day tomorrow to sign up, hurry up people, i want my victim already.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Bumping this because tomorrow October 7 is the last day to sign up. Everybody who wants in needs to contact ajbanz and get all their info [mailing address, like/dislikes, etc.] to her in soon. 

after that it is a short 2 weeks until the mailing deadline.

Red Hallows--you can be 'Evil cow' if you want to even if it isn't the Danish translation of your screen name


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in too. I think I will have plenty of time to get my house clean, baking done and shopping done for my party and still have time to do another secret reaper. Just be forewarned you won't get a fancy box from me I am not that imaginative, you'll just have to settle for cool gifts. lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Red Hallows--you can be 'Evil cow' if you want to even if it isn't the Danish translation of your screen name


hehehehehehe


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This has been a record year for the secret reaper. A large first group and the second group currently has 48!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I took a tumble on the concrete on Tuesday and just about screwed up my Halloween plans. First was told at ER that I had a broken left ankle and ripped tendon loose and bad, bad sprain on right knee. It was put in immobilizing splint. Yesterday, I went to the ortho surgeon doc and he said ankle was not broken and knee did not have to stay totally immobile. I went down to tall aircast on anke and ace bandage around other leg until I go back next week. It is hurting much worse today. We may have to MRI next week.

This being said, I almost pulled out of this Reaper. But, I have such a stash of things bought up already that I think I can make someone happy. I will just have to send DH or DD to pick up something personal if I don't have it already. Your box may not be decorated a lot, but I will get it off to you quickly when I get your name---I promise that dear future reapee.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 91573
> 
> I took a tumble on the concrete on Tuesday and just about screwed up my Halloween plans. First was told at ER that I had a broken left ankle and ripped tendon loose and bad, bad sprain on right knee. It was put in immobilizing splint. Yesterday, I went to the ortho surgeon doc and he said ankle was not broken and knee did not have to stay totally immobile. I went down to tall aircast on anke and ace bandage around other leg until I go back next week. It is hurting much worse today. We may have to MRI next week.
> 
> This being said, I almost pulled out of this Reaper. But, I have such a stash of things bought up already that I think I can make someone happy. I will just have to send DH or DD to pick up something personal if I don't have it already. Your box may not be decorated a lot, but I will get it off to you quickly when I get your name---I promise that dear future reapee.


Printersdevil I hope you get well soon!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ow, printers! hope you're up and about soon!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ondeko said:


> Red Hallows--you can be 'Evil cow' if you want to even if it isn't the Danish translation of your screen name


I've seen some evil cows in my day, espeically cow tipping.  But, I never did that because that's just sad, but I know people who have.


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in!
I love Secret Reaper!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got another one!!!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Great!!!! So have we hit 50 yet??


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in. Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm pretty new, but this looks like fun. i was debating it, but I'm in as well.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

It's Friday, it's Friday. The last day to sign up and soon we'll all have victims, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ha! I was just looking for the like button for your post, Red Hallows! Hmm...Guess which site I was on last? 

Ophelia


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thought I would bump this thread so it can remain on the first page a while, after all it is the last day to sign up!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

la la la la Victim time is almooost here =)


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't forget to check post number 65 on page ???? (depends on how you view the forum) If your name is not on the list, I do not have your info. LAST DAY TO SIGN UP!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Post #65 on page 7, it looks like. Thank you! I did not see this post earlier =) Very helpful.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> Post #65 on page 7, it looks like. Thank you! I did not see this post earlier =) Very helpful.


Already trying to figure out who may get you as a reapee?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Already trying to figure out who may get you as a reapee?


 I bet that's true.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

nhh said:


> I bet that's true.


You GUUUUYS!!!!! Of course NOT.

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Especially you, RedHallows. You know how I am ;-)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a couple of things ready to send. I just hope I get a Victim who will like the stuff. I had so much fun getting a box of things together the first time, I just had to do it again!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

It's almost time! I've been waiting ever so patiently [Ok, well, maybe not] for a victim and now it's almost time. 

ajbanz--thanks for organizing this. I really appreciate it as i am sure do the rest of us. Plus there's a GitD rubber bat in it for you if i get the 1st victim. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im very exited!! Im so happy there was a second round cuz i saw the first round in the tread when I first joined and i was sooo envious hehe. Ive allready got ideas and a few bits and pieces ready to go!
My Vic is in for the first ever danish style secret reaper, so im hoping they will be able to enjoy some of the stuff


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> I have a couple of things ready to send. I just hope I get a Victim who will like the stuff. I had so much fun getting a box of things together the first time, I just had to do it again!


i think by virtue of the fact that they are playing, they are the sort who love surprises and will love everything!! Just sayin....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ondeko said:


> It's almost time! I've been waiting ever so patiently [Ok, well, maybe not] for a victim and now it's almost time.
> 
> ajbanz--thanks for organizing this. I really appreciate it as i am sure do the rest of us. Plus there's a GitD rubber bat in it for you if i get the 1st victim. Just sayin'.


Hey, i see your GiTD bat and raise you a package of creepy cloth. Hahahaha

And for the record, I would LOVE a reaper from Denmark!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I made something this morning for my VICTIM...whomever that may be. I hope you will like it and that it does not break in mailing but I am a little nervous how to pack it. I also picked up some neat stuff at the thrift store so I think I am almost ready to mail soon. Now, who will be my VICTIM?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

So, is the deadline EST or PST? Eeek... can't wait.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Its PST but I'm in the process of folding the index cards with everyone's names and putting them into a big pumpkin bowl. Will start drawing soon!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Its PST but I'm in the process of folding the index cards with everyone's names and putting them into a big pumpkin bowl. Will start drawing soon!!!


Can't wait.


----------



## fritter (Sep 16, 2009)

Eeek I can't wait!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to be a part of this again. I was just thinking what happens if we get the same person for our victem/reaper that we had from the first secret reaper group. It's not a big deal or anything just courious.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I found a box and padded and taped what I made this morning. I don't think it will get smashed in the mail, I think I protected it well enough. But just in case I may have to place some instruction in my envelope mailing label. Now, I need to find another box for the other stuff...hummm, hummm, hummm...who will be my Victim???


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm Impatiant!!!!!!
Is my Vic here yet? Is my Vic here yet? Is my Vic here yet? Huh Huh Huh HUH?

* hops up and down*


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i neeeeeeeed a wictim!!!! Seriously...RIGHT NOW......


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Made something else today. I like it, so I think a victim will too.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ghouliet, i've seen some of the things you make...i can't imagine anyone not loving them! btw, i LOVE your avatar...where did you find the fabric of that? what's it called? i'd love to find some, too


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm i think my victim will be happyer if I don't try vo make thinks Haha.. I just finished some labels and where quite pleased with them..untilj I saw the labels in the craft section on here.. now they look like something a demented kid made lol..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

davidsdesire said:


> ghouliet, i've seen some of the things you make...i can't imagine anyone not loving them! btw, i LOVE your avatar...where did you find the fabric of that? what's it called? i'd love to find some, too


The line of fabric is called "The Ghastlies" it is by Alexander Henry. I bought mine in Michigan but you can also still find it online. I love that fabric, I made several sets of pillowcases with it and table runners.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ghouliet, thank you!! i am seeking it out as i type.  i LOVE it.


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

And the Reaping shall BEGIN!!!!!! VIC-TIM!!! VIC-TIM!!! VIC-TIM!!!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Got my victim....hehehehehehehehhehe....I have already started on your presents...too bad you don't know what is it or who you are....bahaaaaaaaahaaaaaahaaa


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

To my victim - I have already begun to gather your items and I'm so very excited. I can't wait to get everything packaged up and on it's way for you.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

dear victim. YOU SHALL BE REAPED.. I have just the things for you..


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i got a vic-tim...i gotta vic-tim! wooohooo!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone should now have their victim. If you did not receive your pm, please let me know. Reminder, shipping deadline is October 21, 2011. Please try to ship early so everyone can enjoy their reapings on Halloween. Once you have shipped, please pm with the tracking number. Thanks everyone. Let the reaping begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I am so excited I have my victim


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my victim yay!!!!!!! sOoO excited!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Me too! YAY!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I could not have received a more perfect victim! Now to get started on their gifts and get them sent out!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to get you (so many things) my pretty little VICTIM...I know where you live.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Going shopping for my victim this afternoon!!! so excited


----------



## flashabax23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Got my victim!! I am so excited for this!! My victim is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to get everything together and shipped out!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for Thee.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I'm boxed up and ready. I'll ship out tomorrow after I pick up a little something from Spirit. FYI....remember, Spirit is having their fan appreciation sale tomorrow...25% off anything in the store. The coupon is on Facebook.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Got my vic. I couldn't have picked a better one myself! Super excited.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I got 10% off my purchase at dollar tree. How awesome is that. I need a bigger box.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, got back from camping to find I have a victim!! bwahahaha!!
now to do some serious stalking,..... have a couple of things already, but want to get this right!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I also couldn't have picked out a better victim!!!!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I just bought my first gift for my lil victim all while one of the home made props is drying.This is soooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have everything together that I am going to send, I just need to find a way to wrap it all.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have my victim but I am a little intimidated. How can I fund that perfect thing that they don't already have? Of the pressure! I love it!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I went shopping today and got it all ready. The only problem: I need a big enough box! That's my goal for tomorrow so I can ship it out Tuesday.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Now dear Victim, the reaping is near.. I've got all the stuff ready besides one little thing. Oh im so exited to send you this


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my victim!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> I have my victim but I am a little intimidated. How can I fund that perfect thing that they don't already have? Of the pressure! I love it!


spooker, well, i had the same thought...then I decided that if they have ONE, then two is better.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Since the deadline has passed for signing up and I wanted to give my Victim a heads=up, I started a new Secret Reaper II Discussion Thread.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought this WAS the discussion thread.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Since the thread title says secret reaper sign up, I thought we needed a separate discussion thread because the deadline for signing up has come and gone. That why I started the other thread.


----------

